# localfilesystem failed to mount(solved)

## treelin

every time on boot i wat taking this error

why?all my infos in fstab are right

i have not any problem with my disksLast edited by treelin on Tue Jun 08, 2010 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ziggysquatch

I think we need more info.

Did you update recently?  Does it still boot up the rest of the way? can you post your fstab?

----------

## dE_logics

Post the output of mount -a as root.

----------

## treelin

mount -a

mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device

fstab 

/dev/sdb1		/boot		ext2		noatime,nodiratime	1 2

/dev/sdb2		/		ext3		noatime,nodiratime	0 1

/dev/sdb3		/home		ext4		noatime		        0 2

/dev/sdb5		none		swap		sw		        0 0

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		        0 0

/dev/sr0		/media/cdrom0	auto            user,noatime,ro         0 0

/dev/sdb6		/mnt/Datas	ext4		rw,user,relatime,commit=240		0 2

/dev/sda1		/mnt/debian	ext3		relatime,ro,commit=240		0 2

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid	        0 0

----------

## mr.sande

For starters you might want to append "noauto" to your cdrom. 

```
/dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 auto user,noauto,noatime,ro 0 0 
```

That way it wont be mounted when fstab is read, but when you stick a CD in it.

What kind of error do you get when booting?

----------

## treelin

<<red>> error 

the system wait for localfilesystem to mount and gives the message some local filesystem failed to mount (!!)

** thank you!it is real the word noauto made the change...

----------

